# Circuito para regular la temperatura de una resistencia.



## vito (Oct 31, 2009)

Estimados, estudio Ing. Mecánica y tengo que hacer un "invento" que supera un poco mis conocimientos, ya que hay un componente que tiene mayor relación con la electrónica que con mecánica, espero me puedan echar una mano.

El componente del cual hablo, es básicamente una resistencia de nicrom de 100W (también tengo de 600W y 1000W, pero me parecen excesivas!) por la cual circulará aire. La idea es calentar el aire a cierta temperatura dada.
Como primera opción, conecté un dimmer comercial con un circuito muy parecido a este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/atenuador-dimmer-110-220-voltios-374, aunque seguramente los componentes tienen diferentes valores. En el envoltorio del dimmer dice que  “220V / 40-600W”. Al conectar el dimmer, la temperatura que alcanza con ¼ de giro, es bastante superior a la deseada. 

Les quería consultar cuales modificaciones se le podrían hacer al circuito para disminuir la potencia entregada a la resistencia de nicrom. A mí se me ocurría poner una resistencia en serie con la de nicrom o cambiar el potenciometro del dimmer, pero no sabría cual es la adecuada.

Lo otro, como la resistencia del nicrom aumenta con la temperatura, me parece lógico que llegue un momento dado en que la temperatura de este se mantenga estable, lo ideal sería poder fijar esta temepratura en distintos puntos con el potenciomentro.

Saludos!

PD: tengo multimetro, osciloscopio, termocuplas y mucha paciencia…


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 31, 2009)

cambia el potenciometro o resistencia variable por uno multivueltas creo que ahi de 10 vueltas y 25 vueltas etc
nota el potencimertro es de panel de 250koms


----------



## alexus (Oct 31, 2009)

recuerda que hay dimmer´s para cargas puramente resistivas e inductivas (motores).


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

vito dijo:


> ...Les quería consultar cuales modificaciones se le podrían hacer al circuito para disminuir la potencia entregada a la resistencia de nicrom. A mí se me ocurría poner una resistencia en serie con la de .......


Hasta aquí veníamos bien.
Intercala un preset de 250K en el lugar que ocupa la resistencia de 8,2KOhms ajustado para que cuando el potenciómetro esté a tope hacia la derecha te de un valor aceptable de temperatura.


Este circuito es como ejemplo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 3670


----------



## vito (Nov 1, 2009)

gracias por su tiempo... 

fogonazo, esto es lo que me recomiendas tu, segun entiendo.



Intento simular el circuito en proteus para entender mejor que hace el dimmer, segun entiendo modula el ancho del pulso del voltaje, no? Aunque aun no encuentro como conectarlo a una corriente AC (solo encontre unas baterias), primera vez que utilizo el programa, cosa de tiempo supongo.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2009)

vito dijo:


> ..., esto es lo que me recomiendas tu, segun entiendo.


Exacto



> Intento simular el circuito en proteus para entender mejor que hace el dimmer, segun entiendo modula el ancho del pulso del voltaje, no? Aunque aun no encuentro como conectarlo a una corriente AC (solo encontre unas baterias), primera vez que utilizo el programa, cosa de tiempo supongo.


Si lo simulas con baterías no funciona.
Lo que hace el dimmer es "Retrasar" el disparo del triac respecto a la tensión senoidal de alimentación, esto para cada semiciclo

Esta animación NO es exacta, corresponde a un rectificador con SCR, tu debes imaginar que el segundo semiciclo esta invertido (Hacia abajo) respecto del primero.


----------



## vito (Nov 2, 2009)

ok, probare y les cuento como me fue...

Con lo del Proteus, no saque nada en limpio...  en este link leí que el dimmer modificaba la sinusoidal, pero el proteus me sigue mostrando una sinusoidal perfecta, quizas aun no hago buen uso del programa 

Saludos, y gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## jhon3240 (Nov 2, 2009)

no se que tanto sea el exito de la simulacion del dimmer en proteus con esos componentes, yo si pude simular pero con pic y se observa perfectamente el cambio de la onda.


----------



## vito (Nov 2, 2009)

Estimados, 

No se cual es el problema con el dimmer comercial, pero la ampolleta de prueba prende apenas se conecta, y no es regulable... alguna idea? 

En fin, hoy opte por lo "pedagógico", compre un par de elementos y un protoboard, me hice mi propio circuito. Funciona bien, el problema es que solo prende tras 3/4 de vueltas, y la ampolleta se vuelve regulable el 1/4 restante (poco versátil). A modo de prueba, cambie el potenciómetro por uno de 1K (quería probar con uno de 100K, pero no tengo) y la ampolleta se prende de inmediato, sin posibilidad de regular su potencia... de esto subentiendo que a mayor W de la resistencia, mayor será el valor del potenciómetro necesario para poder regularlo de forma gradual... pero por qué? 



Quien me enseña cual es la función del potenciómetro dentro del circuito? Lo que entiendo del funcionamiento de dimmer es que el DIAC gatilla el TRIAC, el cual deja pasar la corriente a la resistencia. Mi DIAC es de 32V, esto quiere decir que se activa el TRIAC cuando se superan los 32V?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

vito dijo:


> ...No se cual es el problema con el dimmer comercial, pero la ampolleta de prueba prende apenas se conecta, y no es regulable... alguna idea?


Triac en cortocircuito.


> En fin, hoy opte por lo "pedagógico", compre un par de elementos y un protoboard, me hice mi propio circuito.


Si, ¿ Pero cual ?, no es el mismo para 50Hz que para 60Hz, hay algunas diferencias.


> Funciona bien, el problema es que solo prende tras 3/4 de vueltas, y la ampolleta se vuelve regulable el 1/4 restante (poco versátil).


Eso podría tener que ver con cual esquema armaste.


> A modo de prueba, cambie el potenciómetro por uno de 1K (quería probar con uno de 100K, pero no tengo) y la ampolleta se prende de inmediato, sin posibilidad de regular su potencia... de esto subentiendo que a mayor W de la resistencia, mayor será el valor del potenciómetro necesario para poder regularlo de forma gradual... pero por qué?


Tu deducción es casi correcta.


> Quien me enseña cual es la función del potenciómetro dentro del circuito? Lo que entiendo del funcionamiento de dimmer es que el DIAC gatilla el TRIAC, el cual deja pasar la corriente a la resistencia. Mi DIAC es de 32V, esto quiere decir que se activa el TRIAC cuando se superan los 32V?


A través de la resistencia del potenciómetro se carga el capacitor de 100nF con un tiempo de "Retardo" (Constante de carga del capacitor), a mayor resistencia del potenciómetro, mayor "retardo" en el tiempo de carga.
Cuando la tensión sobre el capacitor sobrepasa los 32V de tu DIAC, este entra a conducir y dispara al triac.
El ciclo seria algo aproximado a esto:
1) Triac abierto = lámpara apagada
2) La tensión senoidal comienza a aumentar 
3) El capacitor comienza a cargarce a través del potenciómetro, pero a menor velocidad que la de aumento de la tensión de línea.
4) Llega un momento en el capacitor llega al fin a 32 V, allí se dispara el triac a través del DIAC, este disparo se produce con un retraso, medido desde el momento en que la tensión paso por el valor 0V, directamente proporcional al valor de resistencia del potenciómetro.
Una vez que se disparó el triac, este permanece en estado de conducción hasta que la tensión de línea vuelve a pasar por 0V, y allí comienza todo de nuevo.
Si el retraso del disparo es "chico" se le aplica a la lámpara la tensión de línea casi todo el tiempo, pero si el "retraso" es grande, se le aplica a la lámpara la tensión de línea durante menos tiempo, eso es lo que regula.

Edit
Hay un error en lo que escribí (Intensiónal) pero si lo corrijo, me parece que nos entenderemos menos.
Si alguien se da cuenta, por ahora por favor no lo comente.


----------



## vito (Nov 3, 2009)

Gracias por la explicación... aunque tu comentario de escribiste algo erróneo a propósito, me deja curioso.

Viendo el circuito del dimmer comercial, note que este está "compensado" con una resistencia y capacitador conectado en paralelo entre la entrada y salida del dimmer. Supongo que esto suaviza los cambios bruscos que genera el TRIAC.

El circuito que monte es el que sale en los primeros post. Está conectado con 220V a 50Hz (línea residencial) y alimenta un bombillo de 40W. Los componentes utilizados son:

Capacitadores de 100nF y 47nF, para 600V.
DIAC de 32V (3202)
Triac 5635 (10A 400V)
Potenciómetro de 100K o 250K (experimentando) (fotos sacadas con un potenciómetro de 100K)
Resistencias de 8.2K de 1W

Hoy, tratando de entender mejor cómo funciona el dimmer, conecte el osciloscopio en paralelo a la bombilla. Encontré algo que me llamo la atención; En la 3ra figura, se ve que sobre cierto nivel de resistencia en el potenciómetro, el dimmer recorta la parte superior de la onda. Las otras dos figuras las dejo con fines "educativos", supongo que a alguien más le servirán, así aporto en algo al foro a lo menos.  Nótese que las terminales de conexión están en modo 10X, es decir, el voltaje mostrado hay que multiplicarlos por 10 para obtener el voltaje real.   

Onda sinusoidal de la red, superpuesta con la onda modificada que entrega el dimmer:


Onda de salida “normal” del dimmer


Onda de salida del dimmer, después de superar cierta resistencia con el potenicometro


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

vito dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación... aunque tu comentario de escribiste algo erróneo a propósito, me deja curioso.


A veces demasiada información en lugar de aclarar confunde.


> Viendo el circuito del dimmer comercial, note que este está "compensado" con una resistencia y capacitador conectado en paralelo entre la entrada y salida del dimmer. Supongo que esto suaviza los cambios bruscos que genera el TRIAC.


Eso (Resistencia en serie con capacitor) se llama Red de Snubber, y como dices elimina algo de la interferencia que pueda generar el triac, además de permitir que este maneje cargas inductivas.


> Hoy, tratando de entender mejor cómo funciona el dimmer, conecte el osciloscopio en paralelo a la bombilla. Encontré algo que me llamo la atención; En la 3ra figura, se ve que sobre cierto nivel de resistencia en el potenciómetro, el dimmer recorta la parte superior de la onda.


Muy posiblemente el triac requiera una mayor corriente de disparo en un sentido que en el otro, por lo que, al no dispararse en ciertas circunstancias, pasa a trabajar como si fuera un SCR


> Las otras dos figuras las dejo con fines "educativos", supongo que a alguien más le servirán, así aporto en algo al foro a lo menos.  Nótese que las terminales de conexión están en modo 10X, es decir, el voltaje mostrado hay que multiplicarlos por 10 para obtener el voltaje real.


Muy buenas fotos, sobre todo esta


----------



## tuti66 (Ago 16, 2013)

lograste hacer que la temperatura se mantuviera en 180? y que se pueda variar?

Me estoy queriendo armar un vapo!
Aique si lo lograste te agradeceria si me explicaras como usaste el dimmer muchas gracias.


----------



## fsopra (Oct 14, 2013)

Me preguntaba ¿cuál es la diferencia entre ubicar la carga como indica el #1 de vito (después del nodo) y ubicarla antes (entre el MT, el potenciómetro y la alimentación)?


----------



## opamp (Oct 15, 2013)

Fsopra, en el circuito que colocas, la tension de red siempre cae totalmente sobre el potenciometro + condensadores (circuito de disparo) el potenciometro tiene que soportar casi toda la tension de red todo el tiempo. En el de vito #1 cuando se activa el triac ( la tension es cercana a un voltio) y el circuito de disparo puede "enfriarse".


----------

